# Biggest Sunfish?



## Rod Hawg

Just want to see what you guy's biggest Sunfish/Gill or any Pan Fish is? My biggest is a 14in Perch caught on Erie but my proudest is a 13 1/4 in Sunfish caught on a Deer Hair Caddis with a Fly Rod. Heres a pic of the mount.:B


----------



## Mushijobah

Got a 12" bluegill from salt creek in Vinton Co. Hard fighting sucker right there! Probably weighed 2 lbs.


----------



## Shortdrift

11" Bluegill from a private lake and a 15-1/4" perch from Erie.

That 13+" Sunfish is unreal!! Congrats


----------



## WiseEyes

No one will believe this, but my Uncle who's a casual fisherman at best caught a 21 inch crappie in my 3 acre pond in the summer of 2003. I will find the pictures of him holding it. THe thing would have been close to the state record, but we had no idea at the time. I mean this thing didn't even look like a Crappie it was so long. I'll post the pic when I find it.


----------



## peach680

16 inch crappie


----------



## Rod Hawg

I caught a 14in Crappie last year during the spawn. Decent fish. As for the sunny. That was a fight on a Fly Rod. Thought I had a Carp or Bass and then he surfaced and I about passed out.


----------



## ACrow 97

I caught an 11 inch rock bass smallie fishing last year. All head no body.


----------



## Mushijobah

Here's a picture of the one I mentioned above.


----------



## Rod Hawg

Mushijobah said:


> Here's a picture of the one I mentioned above.


Thats a nice fish bud. My goal last year was to get a Gill over 12 and I caught the 13in. but what you caught is a true fish of a lifetime. I think and this is my opinion a 12+in Gill is a lot more of a trophy than a 40in. Pike or Ten Pound Walleye. Great job!


----------



## BigTripp

My buddy's 15 inch white crappie last summer. Caught at my parents pond.


----------



## WiseEyes

Correction: My uncle Told me that the Crappie was 18 Inches not over 20.... I gotta get the pic and scan it. You gotta see this thing


----------



## TURKEY09

14.5" crappie caught through the ice this year.


----------



## Master Angler

Hey Rod Hawg,

Thanks for posting a pic - I didn't doubt your story of a big sunfish, but suspected it was not a gill. Your fish is clearly a redear sunfish and not a bluegill. Still a great fish and redear but no where near the state record for redear (15" fish). This is why a biologist has to verify claims. Most people don't have a good knowledge of panfish species. A true 12" bluegill in Ohio ( not hybrid, etc.) is an extremely rare fish. Guestimates of lengths are usually off 10-15% - even by people who handle alot of fish. IMO a 10" sunfish of any species is a big fish, 12"+ are mindboggling. 

MA


----------



## Rod Hawg

Yeah. I didn't even look real! But. This pond I hit has a ton of Redears and Pumpkinseeds. My biggest Pumpkinseed was 10 3/4in. Heres a pic of him. 
 This was my biggest of 2011 so far.


----------



## buckzye11

This is probably my biggest warmouth, it went 10 in and pretty fat.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/picture.php?albumid=817&pictureid=7106


----------



## GregL

Nice pics all. Here's my first this year, caught tuesday 3-8-11.


----------



## TheCream

These are both from last year. The crappie went 15.5", caught on my 5wt fly rod:










This was a hoss of a bluegill from a pond, caught on my 7wt. I was bass fishing that night and all I had was the 7wt. It went about 10.5":










I've caught two Fish Ohio gills this year so far, the biggest being 9.5", caught on my little 3wt:


----------



## Eric E

That bluegill from 5-27 is a tank!!

sent from my HTC evo


----------



## fontinalis

this is the biggest green sunfish i have ever seen in person, came out of the hocking river.
couldnt resist the wooly bugger


----------



## honkinhank

i caught this at least 13" (no measure just handle of net) while walleye fishing yesterday in the sandusky


----------



## Rod Hawg

Nice Crappie. I caught one that big while Bass fishing in Florida. Didn't fight much but was a big suprise.


----------



## sbreech

Got this 14.25" crappie today.


----------



## bdawg

Here's a pic of a 17.5" crappie my dad caught 2 years ago at a local public lake. He caught another last week that was almost 17". I got one in the same general area that was 15.5". I'll be out there this weekend looking for a bigger one!


----------



## pymybob

Big Mogodore Redear - 10+"


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2

my record is a 8 inch redear sunfish/largemouth bass hybrid.


----------



## samfishdyt

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> my record is a 8 inch redear sunfish/largemouth bass hybrid.


I don't believe there is a hybrid redear LM. I know their are hybrid green sunfish/redear, but I don't believe those two fish will spawn.


----------



## KingFisher89

10.23" is my biggest bluegill caught it today


----------



## fontinalis

saylor, you are such a nerd


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2

samfishdyt said:


> I don't believe there is a hybrid redear LM. I know their are hybrid green sunfish/redear, but I don't believe those two fish will spawn.


well, what was my fish then?
it was 8 inches long and had the bodily shape of a largemouth and the mouth too, but it had aRed Ear flap.
hold on, i hav it in the freezer. i will take it out and get some pics.


----------



## Snyd

Kingfisher - Nice gill!


----------



## Snyd

Since everyone is showing pic's of there big fish I thought I would show this crappie I caught 2 years ago. It went 17 1/2 inches.


----------



## Snyd




----------



## Rod Hawg

That is one GIANT CRAPPIE!


----------

